# To Relax and Unwind



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

After the Holidays, I find myself stressed, and looking for a tension reliever. I find a walk in the woods helps. How about you?


----------



## toybarons (Nov 14, 2012)

WT...FUNNY! hee hee.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

lol nice one.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Not understanding what's funny. Let me in on the joke, please.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> Not understanding what's funny. Let me in on the joke, please.


Ok, glad I am not the only one in the dark here.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

well, shes walking in the woods, dragging a body behind her lol


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

It doesn't show the pic on your phone unless you look for the pic. Get it now. Thanks. Lol


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> It doesn't show the pic on your phone unless you look for the pic. Get it now. Thanks. Lol


Ahhhh, I see now. Thanks


----------



## da1214wic (Jan 1, 2013)

my husband and I love walking in woods, and since we have taken up bird watching its even more enjoyable..we been together since we were both 14 and 15 years old and its the one thing we make sure we keep doing, there is always something new to be discovered outdoors. We have found a woodpeckers nesting tree and look forward to spring when there will be babies..


----------

